# Tesla Model 3 Carbon Fiber Exterior Sport Package



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Our Tesla Carbon Fiber Sport kit is what we call a great exterior upgrade if you're looking for that "oe plus" look. It's not too subtle, yet not overly aggressive. It's just the right amount of sport for a clean modern sporty look.

Our Front Apron for the Model 3 enhances the front end look and protrudes by no more than .75" inches.

We added some curvy design lines to the side skirts to give the Model 3 a more sculpted aerodynamic look.

Instead of the black plastic diffuser, we designed a rear diffuser that has just enough umph to enhance the look of the rear end. Our Rear Diffuser pairs great with our Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing Spoiler!

Our Carbon Fiber Executive Trunk Wing Spoiler is an aerodynamic item that finishes off the look of our Model 3 Carbon Fiber Sport Package. Subtle and sporty with a little kick up top!

Previously Featured on Electrek in August 2017: https://electrek.co/2017/08/02/tesla-model-3-aftermarket-prodicts-tsporline/

*Products Included:*

Model 3 Carbon Fiber Front Apron
Model 3 Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser
Model 3 Carbon Fiber Executive Trunk Wing
Model 3 Side Skirts (Exclusive to Sport Package)


----------

